# Laserdrucker heizt nicht



## Johanno (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

habe hier ein kleines Problem mit einem Lexmark Drucker.
Er zeigt nach kurzer Zeit immer den 922 Fuser Error an.

Ich habe die gesamte Fusereinheit bereits ausgebaut, die Lampe auf Durchgang geprüft, die Sicherung gecheckt. Alles völlig ok. Die Kontakte sind auch sauber. Ich kann es einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Die Lampe läuft auch nicht an (wird nicht hell).  

Hat vieleicht jemand von euch die erlösende Idee


----------



## carhartt (9. Februar 2004)

lösung a) das ding zum fachmann bringen
lösung b) sicherungen... welche sicherung? auch alle thermosicherungen gecheckt? sind die temparaturschalter ok?

basti.


----------

